# New Kitties - Maggie and Thunder



## kelli2boys (Jun 21, 2007)

Maggie and Thunder cuddling together









Maggie









Thunder









Maggie

I still need to get a good shot of Thunder. He is really difficult to be still because he soooo active!

oops posted wrong place.. alphas can you move this to general chat...


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

what pretty kitties, Thunder looks a little like my Willie when he was a wee kitty


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

So cute!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Totally adorable!


----------



## kelli2boys (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks alphas for putting the correct place. as i am still learning this board.


First night (last night) went real real well. they explored the whole area.. they ran and jumped like little bunnies... too cute.

the kitties slept with us with door enclosed... they just slept and purred on the bed all night long... they were happy campers. no compliants there....

I noticed that Thunder goes up to a certain place in a blanket that he found to be fond with and started to suckle and use his paws in and out... i guess he missed his momma since the rescue league do not know where their mother is where they got them from the pound, the pound do not know either... they were found somewhere i think pipe or sewage.. not sure...

only found two kitties. no other siblings... i decided to adopt together... made a wise decision which I am so glad, they are real close to each other.....

this coming weekend should be interesting since we will be staying home.... fun!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... they are just precious!! :heart


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

they are soooo cute! :love2


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Aw, congrats. Adorable!!! 
You'll be just as happy you adopted them together for your sake too! All that rough and tumble and chewing they do on one another would have been on you. :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't get over how "movie star"-like that second picture is!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! what beautiful kittys they are! Congrats


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Congrats again on adopting those adorable furries! You will see, it's a wonderful experience to have siblings together, they play and groom and sleep together, it's sooo cute (and saves your own fingers from much chewing and wrestling, hehe)


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

They're too cute for words! A couple of snuggle bunnies. Enjoy them!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They are too cute together, congrats, glad you adopted them together


----------



## kungfukitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Ohhh... grey kitties. I love grey kitties.


----------

